# Go big or Go home!



## CrazyGreenVento (Aug 10, 2001)

Just thought i would post a lil something up about my boy Mike's R32...Here it is for you viewing pleasure:








































































Another *Azevedo Motorsports* creation!
Please take note that the car isnt complete and is still under construction!


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

sweet lord.....I vote yes.


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (CrazyGreenVento)*

Looking good Nelson, how's your car coming along?


----------



## mavric (Dec 2, 2003)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (BoostFactory)*

holy sweet jesus....haha i love where the exhaust exits!


----------



## VDub-nut (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (mavric)*

i'd really like to see how that turns out completely, it looks cool and looks like it could make it easier for messing with the turbo


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (VDub-nut)*

That looks nuts. What are the turbo specs? <---whats the simple answer to this question?
or do I have to call that guy too?










_Modified by [email protected] at 8:29 PM 9-10-2007_


----------



## punk rock kiel (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: Go big or Go home! ([email protected])*

love the wrap...jet hot is your friend tooo. my genie header puts off alot of heat, even with the wrap. 
clean set up tho. very simple.


----------



## Monarchy (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (punk rock kiel)*

oh my word...42R?
that tial hot side looks super clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

that looks about right for the r32. Maybe a tad bigger


----------



## R411Y3 (May 5, 2006)

suh weet


----------



## KrautBoy (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: (R411Y3)*

jesus god of heaven


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (KrautBoy)*

looks to be a nice setup. is he ever gonna run a headlight or no??
can we get more specs on this?


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

*Re: (boostAbear)*

post a video of it starting up and running.
would like to hear it purrrrr.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (slo deno)*

looks good so far. even with the lightweight Tial housing I would still build a support bracket for that turbo. I'd hate to see the manifold crack.
What is he doing about beefing up the trans and transfer case? The 42R is going to destroy them in no time.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (CrazyGreenVento)*








... I wish I could make that face 10x larger


----------



## qksilva (Aug 24, 2005)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (GTijoejoe)*

Beastlike


----------



## Brad Boardwell (Dec 12, 2004)

Man, That is looking GREAT!!!! Two questios for ya...
First, Is the Tial housing worth it?? I heard it lightens it up allot and also I like the V-band connections.
Second: where on earth did you get that turbo?? I called Tial and spoke with Jake there...HE stated that they were outof stock (GT-35r) and would have no idea when they would be in... possibly after the first of the year... Where can I find one with the Tial housing?? Thanks, Brad


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (CrazyGreenVento)*

HAWT!!!! Post some #'s when is done.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (Brad Boardwell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brad Boardwell* »_Man, That is looking GREAT!!!! Two questios for ya...
First, Is the Tial housing worth it?? I heard it lightens it up allot and also I like the V-band connections.
Second: where on earth did you get that turbo?? I called Tial and spoke with Jake there...HE stated that they were outof stock (GT-35r) and would have no idea when they would be in... possibly after the first of the year... Where can I find one with the Tial housing?? Thanks, Brad

http://www.atpturbo.com/Mercha...e=GRT
not saying they are in stock though. you'd have to call and check.


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

I hope he has some spare pocket change for all the tranny work that will be due to that power


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (CrazyGreenVento)*

Soooooooooooo sick. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stntman (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: Go big or Go home! ([email protected])*

By the Beard of Zues that is glorious in every way imaginable!


----------



## CrazyGreenVento (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: (Brad Boardwell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brad Boardwell* »_Man, That is looking GREAT!!!! Two questios for ya...
First, Is the Tial housing worth it?? I heard it lightens it up allot and also I like the V-band connections.
Second: where on earth did you get that turbo?? I called Tial and spoke with Jake there...HE stated that they were outof stock (GT-35r) and would have no idea when they would be in... possibly after the first of the year... Where can I find one with the Tial housing?? Thanks, Brad


simple answer to both your questions
Azevedo Motorsports
908-925-3157 
ask for Diogo


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

Sick. Just sick. I wanna see this thing run.


----------



## fast_a2_20v (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: (VWn00b)*

Looks great, if I could make one suggestion however I would take some thin 18-20+ gauge 304 stainless (brushed or polished if you like) and bend some some heat shielding for along the shock tower to protect the master cylinder / lines / wiring, and again for along the side of the engine to protect all of that wiring harness. 
This will protect all that stuff from the radiant heat and help out a LOT. 
Otherwise it looks hot, you've got me wanting to do that same setup to my 20v mk2.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

that is verry nice.....bet you still melt the bumper thought haha...that is going to be stupid fast


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (vdubbugman53)*

nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (CrazyGreenVento)*

Looks like a nice set up! What is he tuning this with?


----------



## VentoVR6Girl (May 16, 2000)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (18T_BT)*

Holy balls <--can I say that?







Very cool, cant wait to see how it does when its all finished up!


----------



## Stephen McTowlie (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (CrazyGreenVento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CrazyGreenVento* »_

simple answer to both your questions
Azevedo Motorsports
908-925-3157 
ask for Diogo


And give him your wallet and parts you want installed.........
Then Wait............
Wait some more while they work on there own cars....
They will sell your parts to other friends of theirs ....
Do a crap ass job an your car ...
and they expect you to like it and pay extra for lousy work....
And there you have it in a nut shell.....so it should read.....
Stay home.....and get big work done by somebody else


----------



## evilgti84 (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (CrazyGreenVento)*

car looks awesome. nice bike by the way


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (evilgti84)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HK Sicka (Feb 20, 2007)

hondas will stall out and sti's and mustangs will start leaking oil like a girl pissing her panties just sitting next to this thing.


----------



## VRCorrado'S (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: (HK Sicka)*


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (CrazyGreenVento)*

Sick... I wanna see what that B**** could do


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (HK Sicka)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HK Sicka* »_hondas will stall out and sti's and mustangs will start leaking oil like a girl pissing her panties just sitting next to this thing.

actually no, the fastest cars around here are the 9sec hondas, street hondas.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (BoostFactory)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostFactory* »_actually no, the fastest cars around here are the 9sec hondas, street hondas.

or even 10 second hondas running stock b16 blocks


----------



## CrazyGreenVento (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: (Stephen McTowlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stephen McTowlie* »_

And give him your wallet and parts you want installed.........
Then Wait............
Wait some more while they work on there own cars....
They will sell your parts to other friends of theirs ....
Do a crap ass job an your car ...
and they expect you to like it and pay extra for lousy work....
And there you have it in a nut shell.....so it should read.....
Stay home.....and get big work done by somebody else












clown!
***
another internet sh*t talker ooooooooooooo watch out....do you feel better now that you got that off your chest...?


_Modified by CrazyGreenVento at 12:07 PM 9-12-2007_


----------



## Stephen McTowlie (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (CrazyGreenVento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CrazyGreenVento* »_

clown!
***
another internet sh*t talker ooooooooooooo watch out....do you feel better now that you got that off your chest...?

_Modified by CrazyGreenVento at 12:07 PM 9-12-2007_

LOL yes.....And I talk ish to peoples faces not just on the internet
besides I know more than most.
Just watch your ride closely.............
Cheers


----------



## vwjon21 (Jan 17, 2004)

damn that looks amazin


----------



## CrazyGreenVento (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: (Stephen McTowlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stephen McTowlie* »_
LOL yes.....And I talk ish to peoples faces not just on the internet
besides I know more than most.
Just watch your ride closely.............
Cheers









wow is that a threat? ill be at H20...i mean lets be civilized here; if i have to say something ill say it regardless if on the internet or off...
watch my ride closely meaning wat?


----------



## whiteriot (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: (CrazyGreenVento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CrazyGreenVento* »_
wow is that a threat? ill be at H20...i mean lets be civilized here; if i have to say something ill say it regardless if on the internet or off...
watch my ride closely meaning wat?

I would assume he's saying if you trust the said company with your car watch it closely...not him saying he will damage it himself so if that's the case i'd say calm down a little bit. People can have bad experiences that leave a long lasting bitter taste in their mouth, sounds like his was different from yours.


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

My brother had a del sol with the exhaust exiting in the same spot. It was an ~18" straight discharge off the turbo. It was ridiculous loud and it literally shot black soot out whenever the car was started. I imagine it did it at full throttle too







I guess it would be kind of fast and furious cool if you put a spark plug right before the outlet in the bumper with some sort of switch to shoot flames on command


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_My brother had a del sol with the exhaust exiting in the same spot. It was an ~18" straight discharge off the turbo. It was ridiculous loud and it literally shot black soot out whenever the car was started. I imagine it did it at full throttle too







I guess it would be kind of fast and furious cool if you put a spark plug right before the outlet in the bumper with some sort of switch to shoot flames on command









With an exhaust that short, and enough fuel to feed that beast, I'll bet it'll have no problems shooting flames


----------



## CrazyGreenVento (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_My brother had a del sol with the exhaust exiting in the same spot. It was an ~18" straight discharge off the turbo. It was ridiculous loud and it literally shot black soot out whenever the car was started. I imagine it did it at full throttle too







I guess it would be kind of fast and furious cool if you put a spark plug right before the outlet in the bumper with some sort of switch to shoot flames on command










trust me u wont need a spark plug at all!


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

holy sh*t


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

any updates?


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (GTijoejoe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTijoejoe* »_
With an exhaust that short, and enough fuel to feed that beast, I'll bet it'll have no problems shooting flames









Ya it'll do it on its own, and is gunna wreck the paint and clearcote all in that area


----------



## crashnburn987 (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (DMehalko(DM))*


_Quote, originally posted by *DMehalko(DM)* »_
Ya it'll do it on its own, and is gunna wreck the paint and clearcote all in that area

The brute speed that thing will produce will be enough to peal off the clear coat


----------



## dtm_equipped (Oct 4, 2006)

im glad that vw owners and tuners are starting to use turbo's worth a damn. id hope to see over 700hp with a turbo that big. The last car i tuned was a supra with smaller turbo and made 700whp. that thing is ****ing crazy for a vw.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (dtm_equipped)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dtm_equipped* »_im glad that vw owners and tuners are starting to use turbo's worth a damn. id hope to see over 700hp with a turbo that big. The last car i tuned was a supra with smaller turbo and made 700whp. that thing is ****ing crazy for a vw. 


gt42R with the TiAL turbine housing.. on a 3.2l..thats prefect.. 2.3l evos are spooling those turbos making 8-900hp.. i think its well within the engine size to make big boost below 4000rpm.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (leebro61)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leebro61* »_My brother had a del sol with the exhaust exiting in the same spot. It was an ~18" straight discharge off the turbo. It was ridiculous loud and it literally shot black soot out whenever the car was started. I imagine it did it at full throttle too







I guess it would be kind of fast and furious cool if you put a spark plug right before the outlet in the bumper with some sort of switch to shoot flames on command









yes and it was a monster of a car too....finish your corrado yet?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (MiamiVr6T)*

like to see it when its done. when it spools. big turbo, bit far imo to spool up 100% correctly up to par, but cool none the less...
any pics of the header UNwrapped?


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_like to see it when its done. when it spools. big turbo, bit far imo to spool up 100% correctly up to par, but cool none the less...
any pics of the header UNwrapped?

i doubt the car is being built for highway runs, and fast spool. once it's in boost, and if the rpms are kept up...the turbo shouldn't fall out of boost. idk why you say the mani won't spool the turbo 100%. plenty of hotrod cars run mani's like this, and run 7's.


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (mirror)*

i don't think he was saying the manifold is too long, i think he's saying the turbo is so big that it won't be used to its full potential. at least thats the way i enterpreted it.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (Flipdriver80)*

don't get me wrong....it will work...but not to the best potental that the turbo /motor combo COULD be....


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (nothing-leaves-stock)*

depends on what they are revving it to. 034's audi 80 is running a GT40R and at 38psi it laid down 640 wheel HP


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_don't get me wrong....it will work...but not to the best potental that the turbo /motor combo COULD be....

why do you say this? billyt. is running low boost for this turbo (35psi) made 717whp. thats with a 12v, mild cams, and a hurt turbine wheel. 
why not let us all know how he should have built it?


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (mirror)*

easy there killer, i don't think he was knocking the work at all.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (Flipdriver80)*

yea really , take it easy...all i said was that setup COULD be better if there was less distance from motor to turbo....
it will work, it will work good...but if the turbo was closer it would work better. thats all...not knocking anyone. geez relax.
and i'd still like to see pics of the header without wrap


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (nothing-leaves-stock)*

i think that in actuality that will only sacrafice if any down low. when the engine starts screaming the exhaust flow will be at a constant and it won't matter.










_Modified by Flipdriver80 at 10:18 AM 9-18-2007_


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (Flipdriver80)*

most likely yes


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (nothing-leaves-stock)*

yeah rally cars use this design a lot. It will hurt spool a bit down low, but top end will benefit from it. 
I actually think this car will be spooling that turbo about the same time as your 2.0 with twin GT25's.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (DarkSideGTI)*

top end yup low end loss a bit.
i think mine will spool fast and MAYBE hurt high end...
but i really don't know...mine more for shock i guess


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_yea really , take it easy...all i said was that setup COULD be better if there was less distance from motor to turbo....
it will work, it will work good...but if the turbo was closer it would work better. thats all...not knocking anyone. geez relax.
and i'd still like to see pics of the header without wrap

i'm relaxed bro. just trying to figure out why you think it won't be optimized. when you're building fast cars, you see people getting away from ramhorn designed manifolds. race cars (drag anyhow) don't care about boost onset. they just want to keep it flowing through the revs. 








same turbo (4202r) running 7's. see the mani design? i know john would laugh at anyone who said his mani is not optimizing his turbo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by mirror at 7:26 AM 9-18-2007_


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (mirror)*

drag racing is one thing, street car is another...is this car a drag only? if so...stories are differnt.


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (nothing-leaves-stock)*

how many street cars have a side slinging exhaust?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (mirror)*

sorry to say...a few around here


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (nothing-leaves-stock)*

side exit by the bumper is definitely full race. side exit by the rear wheel is just some bandwagon mod people are doing.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (Flipdriver80)*

allentown...i know of 3 cars front bumper dumps....


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_allentown...i know of 3 cars front bumper dumps....









they are still most likely drag cars. My buddies DSM had front bumper exhaust cutout too and he drove it on the street. Not street legal at all, but he drove it on the street.


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (DarkSideGTI)*

shep still has his car registered here in stark county. still does launches in front of his house. BUT the car is FAR from being street legal.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (CrazyGreenVento)*

Jesus Christ!!!!


----------



## Stephen McTowlie (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: (whiteriot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whiteriot* »_
I would assume he's saying if you trust the said company with your car watch it closely...not him saying he will damage it himself so if that's the case i'd say calm down a little bit. People can have bad experiences that leave a long lasting bitter taste in their mouth, sounds like his was different from yours.










Exactly.......
Bad experience on this end...Just saying to keep a watchfull eye on the Shop's work to your Vehicle....
Hope it turns out they way you envison it to








Next stop
H20
Cheers folks


----------



## CrazyGreenVento (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: (Stephen McTowlie)*

from wat i hear this car is going to be daily driven!


----------



## NeverEnding... (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (CrazyGreenVento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CrazyGreenVento* »_from wat i hear this car is going to be daily driven!

yea but for how long till its sitting lol


----------



## CrazyGreenVento (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: (NeverEnding...)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NeverEnding...* »_
yea but for how long till its sitting lol










y would it sit?


----------



## Jopn (Oct 22, 2004)

why does it look like that turbo only has 3... different openings as opposed to 4... i must be missing something! this will be badass when it's done though


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (Jopn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jopn* »_why does it look like that turbo only has 3... different openings as opposed to 4... i must be missing something! this will be badass when it's done though

it doesn't, you can clearly see the turbine inlet and outlet, the compressor inlet, and the outlet. not sure what else you are looking for.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (mirror)*

John Shepherd is the god of DSM's.. hands down.. and that header was designed by FP just for his application. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_
i'm relaxed bro. just trying to figure out why you think it won't be optimized. when you're building fast cars, you see people getting away from ramhorn designed manifolds. race cars (drag anyhow) don't care about boost onset. they just want to keep it flowing through the revs. 








same turbo (4202r) running 7's. see the mani design? i know john would laugh at anyone who said his mani is not optimizing his turbo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by mirror at 7:26 AM 9-18-2007_


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (boosted b5)*

so this is street huh? now my point is true...crazy high rpm spool, super lag on the street...
drag? great!
street? why? other then---cause is cool looking


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_so this is street huh? now my point is true...crazy high rpm spool, super lag on the street...
drag? great!
street? why? other then---cause is cool looking

who cares about lag? my new set-up will be SUPER laggy on the street, but will still see the street when i want. when i say laggy, i'm talking 30psi around 6300+.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_
who cares about lag? 

me, and a bunch of others...
6300rpms for full boost to what 7500? so 1200 rpm range of craziness....why not 3000 to 7000...
either way to each their own...
if thats what you want build it and good luck with it! let us know how it goes


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_
me, and a bunch of others...
6300rpms for full boost to what 7500? so 1200 rpm range of craziness....why not 3000 to 7000...
either way to each their own...
if thats what you want build it and good luck with it! let us know how it goes

6300-9k+. i will make a solid 2500 powerband. 
i'm glad you care so much about lag, but others don't if you build the car right. why care what the lag will be on a car you will never own/drive/ride in? if it's what the OP wants, thats cool. you guys are whining about lag on a car that left the factory with 7200rpms of lag. (NA), so even if he only has a 500rpm "in boost" rpm band, it's more power than it left from the factory with. noone has mentioned what the owner will rev to, and what his intentions of the car will be. obviously it's being built to run a number. enjoy the build. should put out some retarded numbers when it hits the 1320. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_

either way to each their own...
if thats what you want build it and good luck with it! let us know how it goes

umm did you read....
if thats what they want..great they will get lag and high rpm boost.
if they want good street power- shorten up the header or add a turbonader in there







to spool it-jk..


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (CrazyGreenVento)*

Where is all the turbo mani bracing?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_Where is all the turbo mani bracing?

He stated in another thread that he has it braced to the transmission and the head. These pics may have been before he did that.
As far as the spool, this turbo will spool before 6300. I have seen 4 bangers spool 42R's around there. But they can rev to 10-11k. As for a turbo that spools ~5k, who cares? ever heard of downshifting?


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_
As far as the spool, this turbo will spool before 6300. I have seen 4 bangers spool 42R's around there. 

the 6300 came from me, with my set-up and turbo. on my 20v motor. haha.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_ever heard of downshifting?

I guess you've never been in a car with that large of a turbo, you almost feel nothing until boost hits







unless in 1st gear


----------



## CrazyGreenVento (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (18T_BT)*

who cares! lol
we can all talk once the car is done!


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (CrazyGreenVento)*

Man cant wait to see it finished, absolute MUST for a video http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Have an ETA of when the car might be finished?


----------



## Azevedo Motorsports (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (nothing-leaves-stock)*

yes it will be somewat of a street car,i see no problem spooling this bad boy,my manifold is longer and i make full boost @ 3500k,so no need to worry the car will speak for it self.just have some races lined up for it wen its done. and chances are with the power its going to make it might be more of a highway car,and with the r32 gears he wont have to worry about"falling off of boost"


----------



## Azevedo Motorsports (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_Where is all the turbo mani bracing?
 in 3 different spots


----------



## Ted Brogan (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (Azevedo Motorsports)*

Ive got $10 that says the car either never gets finished or never runs faster then 11's and if it does itll be one time and then youll never see the car again just seems to be what happens with stuff like this.

Cool idea though it certainly looks the part...


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (Azevedo Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Azevedo Motorsports* »_ in 3 different spots

I hope you mean the turbo is braced, not the manifold http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CrazyGreenVento (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (Ted Brogan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ted Brogan* »_Ive got $10 that says the car either never gets finished or never runs faster then 11's and if it does itll be one time and then youll never see the car again just seems to be what happens with stuff like this.

Cool idea though it certainly looks the part...


orly?


----------



## billy mitchell (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (Ted Brogan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ted Brogan* »_Ive got $10 that says the car either never gets finished or never runs faster then 11's and if it does itll be one time and then youll never see the car again just seems to be what happens with stuff like this.

Cool idea though it certainly looks the part...

ditto


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (Ted Brogan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ted Brogan* »_Ive got $10 that says the car either never gets finished or never runs faster then 11's and if it does itll be one time and then youll never see the car again just seems to be what happens with stuff like this.

Cool idea though it certainly looks the part...

yeah or it'll break and never get fixed. i think this car is being buit for the shock value of it...
on a side not i have a buddy of mine who has had his 24v VRT at AZEVEDO since may and hasn'tgotten it back yet. they blew it up on the dyno after it was finished the first time.


----------



## Jopn (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

the compressor outlet which would be on the cold side correct? I didn't see it since it had no piping connected to it and it wasn't to apparent or obvious that it was there... that's why i was confused... i saw it now after looking harder i saw the little lip of it. sorry for my stupidity haha


----------



## r32deepblue (Jul 18, 2005)

this guys car is gonna be a piece of ****.. my mountain bike is gonna be faster than this thing


----------



## r32deepblue (Jul 18, 2005)

this guys car is gonna be a POS.. my mountain bike is faster than this thing


----------



## Ted Brogan (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (r32deepblue)*

So whats dont to the rest of the car? Internals, managment, drivetrain, yadda yadda yadda. You get that scratch on the back bumper touched up?


----------



## Turbo Bora GLI (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_yeah or it'll break and never get fixed. i think this car is being buit for the shock value of it...
on a side not i have a buddy of mine who has had his 24v VRT at AZEVEDO since may and hasn'tgotten it back yet. they blew it up on the dyno after it was finished the first time.









dont want to start anything, but yea your friends car has been there awhile after it was built. I asked diogo about it and he said no one has pistons in stock for the 24v. Now your friend doesnt want stock pistons he wants JE so he is going to have to wait for them to make them and ship them out. Thats another car when your friend gets it back should be a blast to drive


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

Looks great!! 
Sexy manifold! 
You can use them for any application. They were made for huge turbos and drag racing. So lets stop arguing guys.. 
Do it through IM if you want to continue.


----------



## max psi (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (MiamiVr6T)*

DAMN SICK SET UP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But i have to ask why is the manifold wrapped so early on the fabrication stage ???
got something to hide ?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (max psi)*

i'd love to see the manifold without wrap


----------



## 2SLoWGTI (Sep 22, 2003)

Why so much hate people I think its bad ass keep up the good


----------



## CrazyGreenVento (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (Turbo Bora GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Turbo Bora GLI* »_
dont want to start anything, but yea your friends car has been there awhile after it was built. I asked diogo about it and he said no one has pistons in stock for the 24v. Now your friend doesnt want stock pistons he wants JE so he is going to have to wait for them to make them and ship them out. Thats another car when your friend gets it back should be a blast to drive









im in the same boat my friend!


----------



## Ted Brogan (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_i'd love to see the manifold without wrap

is that even needed? i think you know whats under there judging by this picture it appears that every runner has has a different approach on it nor do they look finished although they could be welded on the inside the welds on the outside dont make sense to me but owell. Anyway as i asked before any details on the rest of the cars setup?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (Wizard-of-OD)*

i just wanted to see the welds and how many pieces it was...the head flang looks like its mig welded.


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (nothing-leaves-stock)*

i had a turbo manifold made for me that was made of galvanized exhaust piping and the welds were crap. why you ask, did i even think of putting this inadequate part on my car... it was beautifully covered with header wrap. don't believe all you see, thats all i'm sayin.








EDIT: turbo manifoldi'm talking about wasn't from AZEVEDO, just my experience with a different shop of how shoddy work can be covered.


_Modified by Flipdriver80 at 11:02 PM 9-25-2007_


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (Flipdriver80)*

what?


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (nothing-leaves-stock)*

i told you about that a while ago josh...


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (Ted Brogan)*

covered because it's probably fugly...and it will probably never get finished


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_covered because it's probably fugly...and it will probably never get finished


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (Salsa GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Salsa GTI* »_covered because it's probably fugly...and it will probably never get finished









Even if it was made by full-race i'd cover it to keep the heat down


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (O2VW1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *O2VW1.8T* »_
Even if it was made by full-race i'd cover it to keep the heat down

Yes this is fact.......
But it's a teaser pic ..and no where neer finished or ready to run......


_Modified by Salsa GTI at 2:58 PM 10-2-2007_


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (max psi)*

had you ever tried to wrap something this complicated while on the car????

and man i am crapping my pants off this really a sick setup!!!!
i wanna hear that beast


----------



## xchristensen (May 30, 2007)

i dont want to know how loud that things going to be, just running a cutout on a 1.8t is loud enough on WOT!


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (xchristensen)*

its going to sould like a racecar...


----------



## 1.8TRabbit (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (xchristensen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xchristensen* »_i dont want to know how loud that things going to be, just running a cutout on a 1.8t is loud enough on WOT!
x2!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CrazyGreenVento (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: (Flipdriver80)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flipdriver80* »_its going to sould like a racecar...








\


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

i mean bby hearing it ... hearing the orgy of sounds that comes from high power.... big sound no power never sounds like nice sound full power!!
and please give some respect !!! have you ever seen a scrapyard welder fabbing a complicated manifold ? and what the heck with " we can see in the pic the flange seems mig welded.. " ?? every manifolds do not need to be made of stainless if it's made of steel it wont ever crack and mig does the job nicelely ... if it's made of SS mig can weld SS just as easily and it holds good.


----------



## Wraith04 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: (PeOpLeG60T)*

Give respect? Throw some pics up and everyone is bowing down to it's visual HP.







Anyone can bolt up the parts and make it look good, let's see the numbers, then we'll see if the wrapped mani and ginormous turbo make power.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Wraith04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wraith04* »_Give respect? Throw some pics up and everyone is bowing down to it's visual HP.







Anyone can bolt up the parts and make it look good, let's see the numbers, then we'll see if the wrapped mani and ginormous turbo make power.

It probably wont ever happen........It's all smoke and mirrors...like 99% of the people that build cars.......
It's probably all visual or Internet / Bench Racing HP.....
It goes like this....For the Internet Car builder / Racer...
My car came with 250 HP from the factory.....I add exhaust for 10 hp....intake for 5 hp chip for another 8 hp.....under-drive pulleys give me 4 hp....this turbo kit is rated for 500 hp......
So now the beat ass car has 777 Internet hp.....with no prof or dyno plot.....or a copy and past dyno plot from another person that actually took the time to see what all the parts and labor added up to in the real world.....
And to all the folks that bother trying to calculate drive line loss to get crankshaft hp......you are retarded.....PERIOD








WTF are you going to do with an engine attached to nothing?????
Tell everyone how much power it makes??????







Brilliant








Case in point......at H2O...there were thousands of cars there.....the dyno was there for 2 days............
Guess how many internet hp tough guys steped up and put there Big Turbo or BBM super fast mega hp car on the rollers to see ho much power meats the road..........wait for it...............15......yes 15 cars out of thousands of internet posers.........
I was one of the few the proud the 15......with my little home built 2.0t
254whp 266wht.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

any manifold is fine if its done correctly...but if it looks like the weld was silly putty throw at it from 5 feet away...then it sucks...
i can mig almost as good as a tig(almost) and i have proof of that. so what if its mig or tig if its right..i just wanted to see the welds, the shape and conections ot he tubing etc...
and ^^^is right...everyones all talk no go... this seems to be another project that won't go anywhere...


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_
and ^^^is right...everyones all talk no go... this seems to be another project that won't go anywhere...

thats the vortex way. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (mirror)*

because you guys could build a 42R R32 over the weekend right? And run a shop, and finish other customer cars. Come on you know projects like this take a little while. 
Although when I do my turbo R I hope to have it done in less than a week.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_because you guys could build a 42R R32 over the weekend right? And run a shop, and finish other customer cars. Come on you know projects like this take a little while. 


a week i more then enough to build it. unless the motor has to be hand built..oh and i do own, operate and deal with people at a shop...and work too


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_
a week i more then enough to build it. unless the motor has to be hand built..oh and i do own, operate and deal with people at a shop...and work too

Is your twin GT25 car done?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*

motor is







waiting on body work and engine bay to be finished...
plus its my personal car..NOT a customers.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_motor is







waiting on body work and engine bay to be finished...
plus its my personal car..NOT a customers.









I know, I was just bustin your balls.








My buildup might be a little slow, not a mechanic and never built a car motor before. I think I'll warm up by installing some Integrated Engineering rods and new Piston Rings in my 1.8t.


----------



## CrazyGreenVento (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

wow you guys are just on a roll!
sit back relax and breathe trust me itll be out soon just waitin on some parts to come together 
RELAX!!!
uuuussssaaaa lol


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: (CrazyGreenVento)*









that could of been done a little neater...


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

you could also learn how to read.


----------



## CrazyGreenVento (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_you could also learn how to read.


----------



## obd2vr6 (Jul 7, 2006)

where is the vid of this thing ??running


----------



## r32deepblue (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (obd2vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *obd2vr6* »_where is the vid of this thing ??running

not yet.. if it were up to me my car would've been done months ago


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_any manifold is fine if its done correctly...but if it looks like the weld was silly putty throw at it from 5 feet away...then it sucks...
i can mig almost as good as a tig(almost) and i have proof of that. so what if its mig or tig if its right..i just wanted to see the welds, the shape and conections ot he tubing etc...
and ^^^is right...everyones all talk no go... this seems to be another project that won't go anywhere...

ive seen some of your welds and they are nothing to brag about.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (bmxrado)*

the more you practice the better you get.
you can look at any of our welds now and see that they are fine, and we are still getting better with time...
"if you say your perfect or say you know everything .... you have a lot to learn" http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i know i have a lot to learn for sure and never said i/we are the best...we work hard and try our best and continue to improve the best we can







josh


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_the more you practice the better you get.
you can look at any of our welds now and see that they are fine, and we are still getting better with time...

In the welding biz, there is no truer statement. The more you weld with good technique, the higher quality your welds become. But, you don't have to do 100% neat perfect welds for them to be considered good. That also doesn't mean you shouldn't strive for perfection with your welds each and every time either.
Speaking of which...i need to get myself a nice mig welder!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (magics5rip)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ottsrabbit84 (May 12, 2003)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

this is true but it seems that no one really cares what welds looklike i havent really seen any nice welds at any of the recent shows. it is quite a shame


----------



## TighTT (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (ottsrabbit84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ottsrabbit84* »_this is true but it seems that no one really cares what welds looklike i havent really seen any nice welds at any of the recent shows. it is quite a shame









I still cant get over the welds [email protected] did on my car/turbo system. TOP notch stuff! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll let the work speak for itself:


----------



## r32deepblue (Jul 18, 2005)

very nice.. i like


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (r32deepblue)*

sleepers does GREAT stuff.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (TighTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TighTT* »_









Thats a beautiful looking weld!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (magics5rip)*

NOT SAYING SLEEPERS DIDN"T DO THAT WELD but...a lot of the flanges/collectors come wleded together already and most a done by machine....then you just build off that with your runners to the head flange....
sleepers for sure is a great fab company!!


----------



## cncpete (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Thanks Josh! Been following your work too, top notch stuff







Compliment means a lot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I cnc machine my own collectors for a precision fit, and then weld by hand.
Thanks for the comparison to a machine weld though


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (cncpete)*

dang man, if you did that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to you!
i've seen a bunch of your guys stuff and liked it all...congrates on having great skills!
and thanks for the compliment on our stuff too...








josh


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

sleepers are prob the only shop out there now that has awesome welds. and to josh about the collector even though he already said he made it by hand when you order them, there usually in pieces and you have to weld it up yourself.


----------



## r32deepblue (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (cncpete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cncpete* »_Thanks Josh! Been following your work too, top notch stuff







Compliment means a lot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I cnc machine my own collectors for a precision fit, and then weld by hand.
Thanks for the comparison to a machine weld though








will i be getting that flange (Y or N)


----------



## TighTT (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_sleepers are prob the only shop out there now that has awesome welds. 

Truth! Pete and Jamie are F-ing MACHINES when it comes to working on VW's and Audi's. These guys are hands down the best performance shop i have ever dealt with...period. 
Pete...BTW....Im ready for Mo boost!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CrazyGreenVento (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: (TighTT)*


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (CrazyGreenVento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CrazyGreenVento* »_









no








just more pics and info.


----------



## r32deepblue (Jul 18, 2005)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

parts should be coming in soon


----------



## hardcore racer (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: (TighTT)*

I love the intake of that pic. any pic of VR6 intake man. of a VR6


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (hardcore racer)*

this thing running yet?


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_this thing running yet? 

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CrazyGreenVento (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: (O2VW1.8T)*

as for updates!!!!
mikes car has no motor or rear diff!! everything has been sent out for goodies!!! 
my car has returned inside the shop and the master of trades(diogo) will assemble my motor, trans, rear diff, awd setup...
pics will be up soon from mike and i!!!!


----------



## GT42R32deepblue (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: (GT42R32deepblue)*

that twin disc looks familiar. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## elements757 (Sep 24, 2005)

I didn't read through the thread at all but HOLY SHIZNIT


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (nothing-leaves-stock)*

i know of a few around here as well with side exits. and street driven
Brian Arbogast's 'RIP'
old civ. middle pic











_Modified by 2pt. slo at 6:47 AM 2-29-2008_


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_
ive seen some of your welds and they are nothing to brag about.








was he saying that he welds better!? no... he was jus describing what makes a bad weld.....


----------



## twicepardoned (May 2, 2006)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

Wow, I had no idea welding was like ***** envy... Cool, I hope I get good one day! hahaha


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (CrazyGreenVento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CrazyGreenVento* »_
as for updates!!!!
mikes car has no motor or rear diff!! everything has been sent out for goodies!!! 
my car has returned inside the shop to have crap piled on top of it then the master NOTHING (diogo "Da Dildo") will assemble my motor, trans, rear diff, awd setup...
pics will be up soon from mike and i!!!!


FIXED


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

Nelson, what's taking so long bro?


----------



## CrazyGreenVento (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_Nelson, what's taking so long bro?










good things come to those who wait! lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (2pt. slo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2pt. slo* »_i know of a few around here as well with side exits. and street driven
Brian Arbogast's 'RIP'
old civ. middle pic
_Modified by 2pt. slo at 6:47 AM 2-29-2008_

thats a w/g dump tube, not a downpipe side exit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Go big or Go home! ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
thats a w/g dump tube, not a downpipe side exit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CrazyGreenVento (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (18T_BT)*

http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Go big or Go home! (CrazyGreenVento)*

need pics.


----------

